# start vncserver at boot?



## cipher (Jun 1, 2009)

How do I start vncserver at boot time?


----------



## BuSerD (Jun 2, 2009)

That's usually listed in the rc.d script associated with the service you intend to start. For example i use ddclient and here what one would need to know to start it at boot time:


```
freebsd1% grep enable /usr/local/etc/rc.d/ddclient | head -2
# Add the following line to /etc/rc.conf to enable ddclient:
# ddclient_enable="YES"
```

Don't use the grep, just less the vncserver rc.d script. If none exists you can create one or use your favorite search engine to fine one posted online(i am sure others have already solved this issue).


----------



## phoenix (Jun 3, 2009)

You can also use `# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/vncserver rcvar` which will tell you what the variable to set in /etc/rc.conf is called, and what it's current value is set to.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 3, 2009)

Did you just make that command up?  Or did you mean [cmd=]/usr/local/etc/rc.d/vncserver rcvar[/cmd]?


----------



## phoenix (Jun 4, 2009)

D'oh!  All I can say in my defense is that it was a long day yesterday, and we ran out of cream for coffee so the blood-caffeine level was extremely low.

Fixed in original post.  Thanks.


----------

